# Auto World Xtraction Release 13 - Silver Screen Machines 2



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Just finished posting the pictorial review. You can see it here:

Auto World Xtraction Release 13 - Silver Screen Machines 2

-Paul


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Nice. Thanks for posting. I REALLY want one of those black Chargers to run with my old green JL pullback Mustang so I can reenact Bullitt. (Yeah, I know, the Mustang is all wrong... wrong year and it wasn't a Shelby in the movie. Close enough for me.)

--rick


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

OK did they really put "Challenger R/T" in the headlight cover of the orange General Lee CHARGER, or is just smudged?  :drunk:

Great pix & story per usual :thumbsup:


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

My copy of the car does have a smudge of the "Charger" script in the grill. It does have R/T in the grill and the rear valence. Nothing on the "C" pillar.


The black version only has the "C" pillar Charger script.

-Paul


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

It seriously looks like it says CHALLENGER R/T


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

1976Cordoba said:


> It seriously looks like it says CHALLENGER R/T


yeah it does.. 

Wes


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I got the jeweler's loop out and checked the tamp. It was stamped twice and the second is raised at the end of the word. The C is turned slightly too. I would say it's collectible now I sent the pics to AW to see if they can verify that's it's the odd duck and not the rule.

-Paul


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

It looks messed up on both general lee versions. Almost like they tried to half stamp challenger to make it look like charger.. (Cha) llen (ger)... Macro has it's good and bad points.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Macro has it's good and bad points.


Ain't that the truth!!! RM


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

We need someone else with one of these from this release to check & snap a pic


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

1976Cordoba said:


> We need someone else with one of these from this release to check & snap a pic


anyone know, if there is 2B another "Silver Screen" release this year..???
and if so "What's" on the list????

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

The only things on the first half 2014 list are:

Smokey and the Bandit set
4 Gear 14 Legends funny cars
Racing Rigs 8 (UPS and Roadway)
XT 15 Vintage Stock Cars
TJ 13

I haven't heard any particulars on these releases. 

I hope there is a list for second half 2014.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

blue55conv said:


> The only things on the first half 2014 list are:
> 
> Smokey and the Bandit set
> 4 Gear 14 Legends funny cars
> ...


TY :thumbsup:
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

1976Cordoba said:


> We need someone else with one of these from this release to check & snap a pic


Well I checked my General Lee and it does look like Cha££enger to me too. Or something along those lines. There is some squiggles in there. But I cannot get a good pic of it. Because I have not opened mine completely as far as clipping the wrap over the clamshell. I don't want to risk breaking the bumper guard off. Because I know it will happen more than likely. And my wife thinks it will be worth "BIG MONEY!" her words not mine. Even though I know I would never sell it.

I also found something strange too. Why did they not put CNH-320 on the orange car & did put it on the black car? I noticed this right away on my car when I got it. But I didn't know the plate is on black car.

I did not know that the reason for the sleeve over the cars was because of the flag on them. But I guess it does make sense now that my Bandit car does not have the sleeve over it. 

Also I think it is strange to see for children aged 14+ on the boxes. How many of us really got into Slot Cars after we were 14+? Not me I was maybe 6 or 7 I think. Oh well I guess "Adult Supervision" does not mean what it used to.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

blue55conv said:


> The only things on the first half 2014 list are:
> 
> Smokey and the Bandit set
> 4 Gear 14 Legends funny cars
> ...


TJ 13?

new bodies? 

oh please please please please please please please...

--rick

edit: Hey wait... vintage stock cars?

Mmmmm, this could be good...


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

Good eye on the vintage stock cars, I missed that on the list. :dude: could we have been good enough boys to get actual liveries for these cars? It did happen for the Petty car & truck set.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Anything is possible, but I'm not getting my hopes up too much with anything new body-wise for T Jets. I just hope they get a little more creative than 5 red, one silver (with a deco) and 6 chrome (1 with a deco). Mr. Lowe has been pouring a ton of $$$ into die cast stuff. Funny, he'll make some cool cars for them, like a big barge Cadillac coupe Deville and a couple of station wagons... I'll be quite surprised if we get anything other than 6 rerun bodies in, Ohhh.. I don't know... Maybe yellow with 6 matching chrome. 

Prove me wrong please Tom L.!!!!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

FOSTBITTEN said:


> Good eye on the vintage stock cars, I missed that on the list. :dude: could we have been good enough boys to get actual liveries for these cars? It did happen for the Petty car & truck set.


I was even hoping for new bodies... (Repop AFX Mercury and/or Thunderbird stockers? Colonnade-era Monte Carlo? now I'm really dreaming)



slotcarman12078 said:


> (snip)
> 
> Funny, he'll make some cool cars for them, like a big barge Cadillac coupe Deville and a couple of station wagons...
> 
> (snip)


hey, I bought that Coupe DeVille. In yellow. It was hanging there on the pegs at Walmart and I could NOT resist...

--rick


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

The 14+ is so they can have the small parts on the car chassis and body without having to secure them as a choking hazard for small children. I avoided the whole packaging difference of the DoH cars, other than showing what they looked like so buyers could ID them in the stores.

-Paul


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

pshoe64 said:


> The 14+ is so they can have the small parts on the car chassis and body without having to secure them as a choking hazard for small children. I avoided the whole packaging difference of the DoH cars, other than showing what they looked like so buyers could ID them in the stores.
> 
> -Paul


I gotcha Paul, I forgot about the choking hazard thing. I forgot to thank you for the review. And as always it was great. 

Matt


----------



## sssscamaro (Nov 6, 2007)

*Chargers?*

Question regarding autoworld chargers.
ARe older release general lee and the black hot rod charger and firebirds x traction chassis(not 4 Gear) based?
The new smokey and bandit, general lee and black general lee are all 4 gear based?
If anyone has both (being above correct) which are the better appearing of the two styles?
Thanks
Ryan


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

All the chargers and this release (Silver Screen 13) are X tractions.


----------



## sssscamaro (Nov 6, 2007)

Go on eBay...search for general lee under ho slot cars. Take a look at the box art of one of the new releases....says 4 Gear on the box. Hence my question.
So what is difference between the "original" relase of the general lee charger firebird etc and this new release if the box art is wrong and they are xtal tions and not 4 gear


----------



## sssscamaro (Nov 6, 2007)

*4 gear?*

Probably not allowed but here is what I am talking about
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTOWORLD-4...121269135543?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item1c3c3428b7

And
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTO-WORLD-...371001311923?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item566166c2b3


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I think I read on another thread it was a factory goof. They are Xtractions. Not 4 gears!.


----------



## sssscamaro (Nov 6, 2007)

Great thank you...the wheel base and rear wheels certainly didn't appear to be 4 Gear


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

pshoe64 said:


> Just finished posting the pictorial review. You can see it here:
> 
> Auto World Xtraction Release 13 - Silver Screen Machines 2
> 
> -Paul


"IF" you put the dull silver wheels on the BLACK Charger.....
me thinks you'll have Nicholas Cage's car from "DRIVE-ANGRY" Movie (??)

would be a better sales point, than the "Happy B'Day Gen. Lee" in my opinion (??) :drunk:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------

